# [SOLVED] First successful Overclock



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey, 
Just posting my first overclock (which I'm sure is nothing compared to your standards) but anyway card is the ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II (stock) and keeping voltage at reference I got these results: GPU Clock: 1201MHz, fan load: 70% (user set) fan speed at 2670rpm and max temp at 41C. Once again small by your standards but hey it's my first time


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First successful Overclock*

And do you actually see any improvements in the graphics?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

No idea lol, was only playing MW3 so more focussed on not dying lol. Will try running a benchmark test this afternoon and have a look


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First successful Overclock*

OC'ing will generally show no real world improvements but it will add unneeded stress/heat to components and void warranties. 
Benchmarks are where OC will show any advances in performance.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I did keep fans at a constant 70% load resulting in max temps of 41-42C but yeah if it doesn't yield real time results seems kind of pointless then doesn't it lol. 

Cheers Ty


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

However it's my understanding, please correct me if I'm wrong, if I am running a game and the video card is peaking on medium video settings, would over clocking then allow for the extra step to set higher quality settings?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Running 3DMark11 at default settings- 980MHz, 987mV voltage got score of X3085. Running same test with 1080MHz and fan speed set to 70% got score of X3293


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: First successful Overclock*

overclocking a card or cpu can help in games but really these days with the CPUs and GPUs there really isn't a need.

I always overclock because I always have but I generally buy factory overclocked cards and just focus on the cpu.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First successful Overclock*

Benchmarks are where you will see improvements.


----------

